# Lewa al Barça: il Bayern accetta l'offerta



## admin (16 Luglio 2022)

Sky: ci siamo per Lewandowski al Barcellona. Il Bayern ha appena comunicato al Barça di aver accettato la proposta finale. Accordo finalmente raggiunto tra tutte le parti. Lewandowski si sposterà a Barcellona durante il fine settimana.


----------



## Prealpi (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: ci siamo per Lewandowski al Barcellona. Il Bayern ha appena comunicato al Barça di aver accettato la proposta finale. Accordo finalmente raggiunto tra tutte le parti. Lewandowski si sposterà a Barcellona durante il fine settimana.


Sinceramente non riesco a capire come certe squadre possano permettersi certi acquisti, nonostante una situazione finanziaria disastrosa..


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: ci siamo per Lewandowski al Barcellona. Il Bayern ha appena comunicato al Barça di aver accettato la proposta finale. Accordo finalmente raggiunto tra tutte le parti. Lewandowski si sposterà a Barcellona durante il fine settimana.



La verità è che solo i tifosi del Milan sono diventati contabili e commercialisti. Tutti gli altri pensano al calcio. 

E state tranquilli che nessun grande club fallirà mai nonostante i "debiti" (che sono comunque tutti fittizi. Il calcio è un mondo a parte).


----------



## numero 3 (16 Luglio 2022)

Con i tifosi evoluti contabili e commercialisti hanno ucciso il calcio.
Fiero di non farne parte, io sono un non evoluto.


----------



## Maravich49 (16 Luglio 2022)

"Ma quant'é bella la mafia Johnny!" Cit.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Con i tifosi evoluti contabili e commercialisti hanno ucciso il calcio.
> Fiero di non farne parte, io sono un non evoluto.



Ti sbagli,hanno ucciso il Milan,non il calcio.

Infatti siamo gli unici idioti al mondo ad avere tifosi contabili (e la proprietà è ben felice di questo),quando tutte le squadre al mondo,anche quelle più indebitate,continuano a spendere e far sognare i tifosi pur di mantenere competitiva la parte sportiva.

Ma a noi che ci frega di tutto questo ? Ci hanno portato lo scudetto,no ?
Quindi ora possiamo vivere di rendita per 10 anni e ringraziare tirchiott vitanaturaldurante.


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli,hanno ucciso il Milan,non il calcio.
> 
> Infatti siamo gli unici idioti al mondo ad avere tifosi contabili (e la proprietà è ben felice di questo),quando tutte le squadre al mondo,anche quelle più indebitate,continuano a spendere e far sognare i tifosi pur di mantenere competitiva la parte sportiva.
> 
> ...


Sognare con il mercato è bello, ma se poi ti svegli con nulla in mano non so quanto tu possa essere felice.
A me queste etichette date al tifoso appaiono abbastanza ridicole. C'è chi guarda di più il campo, chi il mercato e chi la società.
Io sinceramente sono tifoso del Milan, della squadra e soprattutto della maglia che indossano. Vedo più che altro il tifo spostarsi verso la società, i risultati della squadra passano in secondo piano. Mi sembra assurdo.

Per quanto riguarda il Barcellona si sa ormai da tempo che operano tramite leve finanziarie, strumento utile per uscire dall'impasse in cui sono caduti ma stanno comunque facendo un gioco pericolosissimo. Sicuramente non operano in modo lungimirante. Ma si saprà solo più avanti se andranno verso il disastro totale oppure no.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco a capire come certe squadre possano permettersi certi acquisti, nonostante una situazione finanziaria disastrosa..


Non succederà mai nulla fin quando chi non ha debiti non si rifiuterà di competere con chi bara.
Il fpf non ha mai guardato i debiti.
Mia battaglia personale questa , persa ovviamente, su questi lidi.

A noi da tifosi dei conti in teoria dovrebbe fregare nulla ma, siccome competizione sportiva e conti vanno a braccetto, forse è arrivato il momento di far luce.
Vorrei far notare che noi altri siamo esclusi dalle coppe per il fpf.
Sicuramente colpa della nostra proprietà ma molto anche della uefa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> *Sognare con il mercato è bello, ma se poi ti svegli con nulla in mano non so quanto tu possa essere felice.
> A me queste etichette date al tifoso appaiono abbastanza ridicole. C'è chi guarda di più il campo, chi il mercato e chi la società.*
> Io sinceramente sono tifoso del Milan, della squadra e soprattutto della maglia che indossano. Vedo più che altro il tifo spostarsi verso la società, i risultati della squadra passano in secondo piano. Mi sembra assurdo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il Barcellona si sa ormai da tempo che operano tramite leve finanziarie, strumento utile per uscire dall'impasse in cui sono caduti ma stanno comunque facendo un gioco pericolosissimo. Sicuramente non operano in modo lungimirante. Ma si saprà solo più avanti se andranno verso il disastro totale oppure no.



Ed è proprio qui l'errore.
Quando parlo di sognare non immagino certo acquisti faraonici alla De Bruyne,Mbappè,Haaland,ecc.ecc,ma a giocatori utili e funzionali per il nostro progetto.
Poi che si chiamino Zyech,De Kateleare o Pasquale Giorgini poco importa,ma gradirei vederli a Milanello e non solamente leggere i loro nomi sulle pagine dei giornali sportivi.

Io sono tifoso e del Milan osservo ogni aspetto,non solamente la parte sportiva.
E purtroppo quando vedo le beghe societarie,quando vedo le beghe dirigenziali,quando vedo il mercato ancora bloccato e quando vedo ancora troppi buchi in rosa,beh,non posso far altro che sbottare.
Soprattutto perchè basta veramente poco per migliorare la rosa e provare ad aprire un ciclo vincente in Italia (e perchè no,anche in Europa possiamo migliorare e non poco).

Ma al 16 Luglio non vedo questa volontà da parte della proprietà/dirigenza.


----------



## Andris (16 Luglio 2022)

45 milioni di euro per un giocatore che ha fatto di tutto per andare via...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: ci siamo per Lewandowski al Barcellona. Il Bayern ha appena comunicato al Barça di aver accettato la proposta finale. Accordo finalmente raggiunto tra tutte le parti. Lewandowski si sposterà a Barcellona durante il fine settimana.


Questi hanno appena speso 60 mln per Rafinha ed ora 40 per Lewadovsky ed a gennaio ne hanno spesi 50 per il tizio dal City.. ma di che cosa stiamo parlando?
Mentre qui si alza bandiera conti


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2022)

bravi prendiamo in giro i tifosi evoluti, con le solite retoriche.

forse non abbiamo capito a chi siamo in mano allora... o aspettiamo che ci compri lo sceicco e nel frattempo ci diamo all'ippica oppure ci dobbiamo evolvere tutti c'è poco da fare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco a capire come certe squadre possano permettersi certi acquisti, nonostante una situazione finanziaria disastrosa..


Anch'io proprio non riesco a capire, a noi ci fanno le pulci agli altri che hanno dovuto regalare Messi perchè non avevano soldi vanno avanti già dopo 1 solo anno di purgatorio


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Questi schifosi impostori comprano. Comprano e comprano.

Perché altrimenti i tifosi vanno con i forconi a prendere i dirigenti.

Da noi invece si va in delirio perché Elliott è montato sul pullman dello scudetto, a presa di kulo.

Sai quanto gli giravano le [email protected], altroché. Ma certo, stanno a pensare al campo e al BBilan, con tutti i miliardi da manovrare, le azioni di Twitta e intere nazioni da salvare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Con i tifosi evoluti contabili e commercialisti hanno ucciso il calcio.
> Fiero di non farne parte, io sono un non evoluto.


Chi spende al di là delle proprie possibilità vince imbrogliando. È il male del calcio.
Chi droga il mercato spendendo quello che non ricava è il male più grosso del calcio e andrebbe radiato.

I tifosi che non guardano alla correttezza della competizione sportiva ed economica sono il male del calcio 

Fiero di non farne parte.

Viva il calcio leale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questi schifosi impostori comprano. Comprano e comprano.
> 
> Perché altrimenti i tifosi vanno con i forconi a prendere i dirigenti.
> 
> ...


Spendono perché sono come i politici italiani. Non spendono soldi loro, spendono i soldi dei nostri figli, maniglie elettori non lo capiscono.

Chi comanda deve vincere delle elezioni quindi gli interessa so avere il consenso a breve, non fare le cose giuste.

Triste vedere continuamente premiati dall'opinione pubblica politica e sportiva questi comportamenti scellerati.

Spero che prima o poi qualcuno paghi con il sangue queste follie.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chi spende al di là delle proprie possibilità vince imbrogliando. È il male del calcio.
> Chi droga il mercato spendendo quello che non ricava è il male più grosso del calcio e andrebbe radiato.
> 
> I tifosi che non guardano alla correttezza della competizione sportiva ed economica sono il male del calcio
> ...


Se non ha premura di questi aspetti chi organizza il calcio perché dovrebbe averne il tifoso?

L'inter si iscrive regolarmente a serie A, coppa Italia e champions... mica ad albero della cuccagna della sagra paesana , torneo di briscola e gara del salto col sacco.

Come può il tifoso avere fiducia o credere a un calcio sostenibile o ,peggio, che miri alla competitività?
È dura eh.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chi spende al di là delle proprie possibilità vince imbrogliando. È il male del calcio.
> Chi droga il mercato spendendo quello che non ricava è il male più grosso del calcio e andrebbe radiato.
> 
> I tifosi che non guardano alla correttezza della competizione sportiva ed economica sono il male del calcio
> ...


Il commento di @diavoloINme e perfetto.
Ci sono 2 casi.
O stanno oltrepassando le regole e quindi devono essere puniti severamente...
O stanno facendo cose permesse e allora se va bene a fifa, UEFA, Liga e anche soci del Barca... Perché il tifoso "normale" dovrebbe essere schifato?
In questi anni, mai nessuno e stato punito a parte noi. Eppure a sentirti sono in tanti ad essere il male del calcio.
l'Inter è stata punita?
La Juve?
Il PSG ?
Il city?
E.mi fermo qui ma c'è ne sono ancora eh.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spendono perché sono come i politici italiani. Non spendono soldi loro, spendono i soldi dei nostri figli, maniglie elettori non lo capiscono.
> 
> Chi comanda deve vincere delle elezioni quindi gli interessa so avere il consenso a breve, non fare le cose giuste.
> 
> ...



Guarda che il Barca è il club che odio in assoluto di più. Un odio viscerale ed eterno. Non succederà, ma spero che un giorno sprofondino con un botto colossale, di quelli da cui non ti risollevi più.

Tutti gli altri mi fanno solo pena, tanto per far capire.

Io non voglio che sia da esempio, ci mancherebbe.

Però, è un controesempio per confutare la visione completamente opposta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda che il Barca è il club che odio in assoluto di più. Un odio viscerale ed eterno. Non succederà, ma spero che un giorno sprofondino con un botto colossale, di quelli da cui non ti risollevi più.
> 
> Tutti gli altri mi fanno solo pena, tanto per far capire.
> 
> ...


Io tifo perché abbiano successo gestioni come Milan, Ajax, Bayern, Lipsia, Atalanta, Borussia Dortmund, Salisburgo, Liverpool, Arsenal, abbiano successo.

Chi gestisce le cose in equilibrio, senza attingere pesantemente a fonti esterne (a meno di occasionali iniezioni a scopo di spostare l’equilibrio) e pagando quanto dovuto, sono i modelli che anche lo sport dovrebbe premiare.
O almeno quelle apprezzo (con tutto l’odio che ho per gli Atalantini, ma questo é un altra cosa).


----------



## numero 3 (16 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chi spende al di là delle proprie possibilità vince imbrogliando. È il male del calcio.
> Chi droga il mercato spendendo quello che non ricava è il male più grosso del calcio e andrebbe radiato.
> 
> I tifosi che non guardano alla correttezza della competizione sportiva ed economica sono il male del calcio
> ...




E allora aveva ragione Abatantuono fatti l'album dei commercialisti, vai in una scuola calcio di ragazzini di 5/7 anni vediamo se ti parlano del gol di Messi o del ragioner Fantozzi.
Capisco il tuo punto di vista ma tu fai parte di chi uccide il rettangolo verde.
Se fai una bellissima azione o un bel gol te ne sbatti del bilancio e te ne freghi anche di Milan Inter e Reggina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spendono perché sono come i politici italiani. Non spendono soldi loro, spendono i soldi dei nostri figli, maniglie elettori non lo capiscono.
> 
> Chi comanda deve vincere delle elezioni quindi gli interessa so avere il consenso a breve, non fare le cose giuste.
> 
> ...


Se la mettiamo su questo piano manco Elliott fa le cose giuste intese come il bene del Milan ma i cavoli loro. Perché io coi conti migliorati non posso prendere i tre giocatori che mi servono? Il Barcellona gioca sporco, ma noi abbiamo una proprietà taccagna che pensa esclusivamente al suo tornaconto personale.


----------



## livestrong (16 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: ci siamo per Lewandowski al Barcellona. Il Bayern ha appena comunicato al Barça di aver accettato la proposta finale. Accordo finalmente raggiunto tra tutte le parti. Lewandowski si sposterà a Barcellona durante il fine settimana.


Il calcio è un'enorme lavatrice da sempre, poco da fare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> E allora aveva ragione Abatantuono fatti l'album dei commercialisti, vai in una scuola calcio di ragazzini di 5/7 anni vediamo se ti parlano del gol di Messi o del ragioner Fantozzi.
> Capisco il tuo punto di vista ma tu fai parte di chi uccide il rettangolo verde.
> Se fai una bellissima azione o un bel gol te ne sbatti del bilancio e te ne freghi anche di Milan Inter e Reggina


Posso dire che la,penso esattamente all’opposto?

Io voglio le cose in ordine, ma poi tifo al 100% per i miei colori, guardò solo il campo, sostenendo TUTTI i giocatori con la mia maglia, non spendendo tutte le mie parole per dire schifo qui, indecente la, che spesso sui social proliferano perché quello che sembra importare non é il campo, ma il mercato.

Tutti che vogliono “il presidente che ci porta i giocatori”. Io invece guardò di piú il campo lavorando come quelli che ci sono.

Essere attenti ai conti vuol dire considerare il campo e non “i sordi”.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se la mettiamo su questo piano manco Elliott fa le cose giuste intese come il bene del Milan ma i cavoli loro. Perché io coi conti migliorati non posso prendere i tre giocatori che mi servono? Il Barcellona gioca sporco, ma noi abbiamo una proprietà taccagna che pensa esclusivamente al suo tornaconto personale.


Vedremo a Giugno 2023 il bilancio economico e tecnico.
Quello del 2022 é stato eccellente.

Giudico sui fatti.

Se chiuderemo con un +30 a bilancio e il quinto posto saró in prima fila a protestare.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (16 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vedremo a Giugno 2023 il bilancio economico e tecnico.
> Quello del 2022 é stato eccellente.
> 
> Giudico sui fatti.
> ...


Addirittura quinti? Vorrei capire chi dovrebbe scavalcarci di ben 4 posizioni, però vabbè.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai nulla fin quando chi non ha debiti non si rifiuterà di competere con chi bara.
> Il fpf non ha mai guardato i debiti.
> Mia battaglia personale questa , persa ovviamente, su questi lidi.
> 
> ...



Quello che intendi tu, negli anni 90/2000 veniva chiamato "doping amministrativo". Oggi se ne sbattono (quasi) tutti.


----------



## danjr (17 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco a capire come certe squadre possano permettersi certi acquisti, nonostante una situazione finanziaria disastrosa..


In realtà è molto chiaro come un fatto: han venduto il 10% dei loro diritti tv e metà di una società che si occupa del merchandising…


----------



## danjr (17 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questi schifosi impostori comprano. Comprano e comprano.
> 
> Perché altrimenti i tifosi vanno con i forconi a prendere i dirigenti.
> 
> ...


Quelli del Barca comprano perché poi non li rivotano e non possono più restare al Barca a succhiare soldi.


----------



## Baba (17 Luglio 2022)

Qualcuno dimentica che un paio d’anni fa siamo stati esclusi dalle coppe europee. Certe spese non possiamo ( ancora ) permettercele.
In oltre vorrei far notare che il tanto elogiato Barcellona l’anno scorso ha chiuso la stagione con ZERO titoli, uscendo ai gironi di Champions.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spendono perché sono come i politici italiani. Non spendono soldi loro, spendono i soldi dei nostri figli, maniglie elettori non lo capiscono.
> 
> Chi comanda deve vincere delle elezioni quindi gli interessa so avere il consenso a breve, non fare le cose giuste.
> 
> ...


Hai proprio ragione.

Il Barca per poter fare queste operazioni ha incassato poco più di 250M da una società esterna che ha poi beneficiato del 10% dei diritti TV per i prossimi 25 anni.

Proviamo a fare qualche calcolo. Il Barca oggi percepisce 166M dai diritti TV, il 10% sono circa 16M, moltiplicato per 20 e non considerando che hanno una crescita annua di circa il 10% fanno qualcosa come 400M e sono rimasto strettissimo.

Assomiglia ad un prestito a tassi usurai, roba da pazzi. Ovviamente il prossimo presidente verrà e dirà che sono state fatte follie e che dovrà vedere altro patrimonio, finché la ruota si spezza e si pagherà con il sangue.

Non hanno imparato nulla, io godo e spero che paghino con il sangue.

Infine una nota su Lewa, definito mercenario, e che va a prendere molto meno di quanto percepiva al Bayern. Mi sembra ovvio che i motivi siano diversi rispetto a quelli economici, è successo una cosa di grave e lui si è sentito tradito.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Quelli del Barca comprano perché poi non li rivotano e non possono più restare al Barca a succhiare soldi.



Il Barca io lo odio, come già detto.

Non approvo cosa stanno facendo, e non lo vorrei come modo di fare al Milan. Ma noi siamo proprio l'estremo opposto, e non è certo bene.


----------



## sunburn (17 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai proprio ragione.
> 
> Il Barca per poter fare queste operazioni ha incassato poco più di 250M da una società esterna che ha poi beneficiato del 10% dei diritti TV per i prossimi 25 anni.
> 
> Proviamo a fare qualche calcolo. Il Barca oggi percepisce 166M dai diritti TV, il 10% sono circa 16M, moltiplicato per 20 e non considerando che hanno una crescita annua di circa il 10% fanno qualcosa come 400M e sono rimasto strettissimo.


Ma i contratti di factoring li fanno tutti, dai. Basta andare a leggere la voce “debiti verso altri finanziatori” sul nostro bilancio.

Con simpatia, non hanno proprio senso questi discorsi volti a denigrare l’operato di altri club, e indirettamente elogiare quello della nostra proprietà. Hanno un problema e utilizzano i legittimi strumenti finanziari che hanno a disposizione per trovare la quadra tra esigenze economico-finanziarie ed esigenze sportive. A tagliare i costi e a non fare mercato sperando che i dirigenti della parte sportiva facciano i miracoli sarei capace anche io.

Il Barcellona fallirà? Credeteci… 
Spero solo che non “falliscano” come doveva fallire il Real Madrid dieci anni fa: vederli alzare 5 Champions League mi urterebbe parecchio.


----------



## numero 3 (17 Luglio 2022)

Squadre fallite in Italia..
Bari
Napoli
Fiorentina
Torino
Palermo
Cesena 
Catania
Palermo 
Oltre a altre centinaia che giocano ancora regolarmente nei campionati con altre denominazioni 
Poi ci sarebbe il Chievo (forse veramente l'unica che a pagato per tutti) ma per altri motivi
A parte qualcuna con un paio di campionati anonimi in serie inferiori nessuna è mai sparita veramente dai radar.
E secondo voi spariscono Inter Barcellona e Real?


----------



## uolfetto (17 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai proprio ragione.
> 
> Il Barca per poter fare queste operazioni ha incassato poco più di 250M da una società esterna che ha poi beneficiato del 10% dei diritti TV per i prossimi 25 anni.
> 
> ...


A me non sembra un'operazione così pessima. A noi una società ci anticiperebbe una massa così di denaro per riprenderselo in 25 anni? Allora potrebbe farlo anche l'Inter per non finire in mano al fondo. La realtà è che il Barcellona è una di quelle società con fatturato mostruoso (e ancora in crescita come dici anche tu) e che quindi possono permettersi di fare quasi qualsiasi cosa. Il problema è sempre quello, noi negli anni del boom dei fatturati calcistici ci siamo fatti tagliare fuori facendo schifo e mo ci tocca sudare.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: ci siamo per Lewandowski al Barcellona. Il Bayern ha appena comunicato al Barça di aver accettato la proposta finale. Accordo finalmente raggiunto tra tutte le parti. Lewandowski si sposterà a Barcellona durante il fine settimana.


Lewa non poteva fare scelta peggiore.

Poi qualcuno mi spieghi come il Barca riesca ancora a fare questo mercato nonsotante tutti i conclamati problemi finanziari.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma i contratti di factoring li fanno tutti, dai. Basta andare a leggere la voce “debiti verso altri finanziatori” sul nostro bilancio.
> 
> Con simpatia, non hanno proprio senso questi discorsi volti a denigrare l’operato di altri club, e indirettamente elogiare quello della nostra proprietà. Hanno un problema e utilizzano i legittimi strumenti finanziari che hanno a disposizione per trovare la quadra tra esigenze economico-finanziarie ed esigenze sportive. A tagliare i costi e a non fare mercato sperando che i dirigenti della parte sportiva facciano i miracoli sarei capace anche io.
> 
> ...


Ma chi mai nella storia del calcio ha sottoposto un factoring a margine temporale cosi ampio? Di solito, per quanto ne so io, si cerca di fare un factoring triennale o quadriennale, quando i diritti TV sono già quasi definiti e con formule diverse. Vendere i diritti TV per i prossimi 25 anni non mi sembra di averlo mai visto nel calcio, pero' forse tu ne saprai più di me. A me sembra folle, e se tra 15 anni la Liga triplica i suoi diritti TV? Contenti loro...

Noi per esempio, ne avevamo sottoscritto uno triennale del 2018, che copriva i diritti TV per le stagioni 2018-2019, 2019-2020 e 2020-2021. Mi sembrano due cose non paragonabili sinceramente.

Inoltre non é la sola cosa che hanno fatto, hanno anche venduto il 49% del marketing, se a te non sembrano dei disperati e sembra una cosa "normale" non so che dire. Facciamolo anche noi se é tanto normale, vendiamo i diritti TV dei prossimi 150 anni e pigliamoci sto miliardino, poi andiamo a comprare chi cavolo vogliamo, e chiudiamo (sempre se funzioni cosi, a me non sembra) le competizioni in anticipo.

So bene che il Barca non fallirà, la mia é una speranza, perché rappresentano tutto quello che non mi piace in una società di calcio ultimamente.


----------

